# Cost of Living Calculation



## Image2pix (Sep 2, 2009)

I am in discussions with a US company for a position in their Singapore office. Does anyone know of a good Cost of Living Calculator on the internet, where I can compare a USA city with Singapore?

This relocation will likely not be a full Expatriate assignment, but better than if I accepted it as a Local Hire. There is a local HR to help out and I will have discussions with them soon, as my next step.

Any additional advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

